# Pc bis 1500 euro



## Schwammi1 (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo community,
ich suche einen pc für max. 1500 euro(+/-100 euro).
Was er haben sollte:
-Einen leistungsstarken prozessor
-gute grafikkarte

sonst noc daten, wöfür, usw:
ich bin lets player udn muss also aufnehmen dun anspruchsvolle spiele gleichzeitig spielen können.
Mir ist qualität wichtig der pc soll min. 5 jahre halten.
mifcom doer so hab cih mir enn pc zusammengstellt, heir die konfis:

Gehäuse:	NZXT - Phantom white / red, Big-Tower
CPU (Prozessor):	Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz
CPU-Übertaktung:	Übertaktung Stufe 2 - Extreme
Mainboard:	ASUS Maximus V Formula, Intel Z77
Grafikkarte:	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 2GB, EVGA
Arbeitsspeicher:	16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 (4x 4GB)
SSD:	64GB Crucial m4
2. SSD:	Nein
Festplatte:	1TB WD Velocirap tor (High-End)
2 Festplatte:	Nein
Laufwerk:	LG CH10LS28 Blu-Ray Combo
2 Laufwerk:	Nein
Netzteil:	750W - Corsair AX Professional
Systembeleuchtung:	Nein
Kabel Sleeve:	Nein
Kartenleser:	Nein
TV Karte:	Nein
Soundkarte:	Creative SB Recon3D
Wireless LAN:	WLAN integriert (PCIe) 450MBit/s
Gaming Netzwerkkarte:	Bigfoot Networks Killer Xeno Pro, PCIe
Schnittstellenkarten:	Nein
HDD Wechselrahmen:	Nein
CPU-Kühler:	Noctua NH-D14 (Bitte Details beachten!)
Silent-Gehäuselüfter:	Nein
Lüftersteuerung:	Standard-Lüftersteuerung, 4-Kanal, 3,5"
Festplattendämmung:	Nein
Betriebssystem:	Windows 7 Professional, 64 Bit, DE (inkl. Installation!)
Antivirus, Firewall, Security:	Nein
Office:	Microsoft Office 2010 Home and Student (PKC, 1 User)
Tastatur / Desktop:	Nein
Maus:	Nein
Monitor:	Nein
Audio:	Nein
Anschlusskabel:	Nein
Service:	Servicepaket Standard

leider kostet der über 2000 euro, aknn cih so was oder ähnlich billiger bekommen udn kann der pc so überhaupt laufen wie cih ihn zusammengestellt habe?

LG
Schwammi1


----------



## Techki (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo und Wilkommen im Forum , ist das ein Fertig-PC ?  ( Die sind meist ein paar Taler Teurer) 
Der i7 bringt nur zm Extrem-Rendern was . Das ASUS Maximus V Formula halte ich für Übertrieben da reicht das Asrock Z77 Extrem4 .
Soundkarte braucht man nicht zwingend .
HDD: 1TB Seagate Baracuda 7200.14 
Neztwerkkarte : lieber nen Wlan -Stick .
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Asrock Z77 Extrem4 oder Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ( unterschied zwischen UD3H und D3H weiß ich nicht ) 
Schaue mal am Besten bei Geizhals oder Mindfactory 

Am besten noch ne 2. Meinung einholen .


----------



## Schwammi1 (27. Januar 2013)

nein kein fertig pc.
soundkarte ich bin lets play er.
hab kein wlan stick 
gibst du mir links, die den anforderungen entsprechen, bitte, danke :_D


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. Januar 2013)

Als Graka würd ich zu ner HD7970 GHz raten, mind. auf Augenhöhe mit der GTX680 und ca so teuer wie ne GTX670.


----------



## ugotitbad (27. Januar 2013)

Das Netzteil kannst du auch durch eines ersetzten was weniger Watt-Leistung besitzt am besten von BeQuiet oder Corsair. 
Schau bei Geizhals Deutschland nach eventuellen Hardwarekomponenten. Ich würde dir den i5 3570K empfehlen!

Soundkarte weil du 'Lets Play er' bist? .. 

p.s. wie viele Abo's hast du auf Youtube als Let's Player?


----------



## DrWaikiki (27. Januar 2013)

Nimm nicht die 7970 Ghz wegen hoher Spannung ---> mehr thermische Abwärme und größerer Lautstärke.


----------



## Schwammi1 (27. Januar 2013)

graka??
ich wollte nix selber bauen 
wollte enn fertigen pc haben, wo cih aber aussuchen  aknn w as rein kommt

des mit i5 udn so hab ich auch schon gehört stimmt des dass besser als i7 ist.
was ist geizhalz???


----------



## Schwammi1 (27. Januar 2013)

und wenns geht alles erklären hab ned so viel ahnung, aslo imemr in klammer dahinter was des ist
was ist oc??
am besten auch ausschreiben
wenns geht auch fertig e pc-tipps reinstellen


----------



## TimNik981 (27. Januar 2013)

Die GHZ-Editionen sint totaler Schwachsinn!! Die sind mit viel zu viel Spannung übertaktet, also entsteht zu viel Wärme. Du könntest eine HD7970 nehmen, und auf GHZ-Niveau übertakten. Ist günstiger und kühler.
Oder eine Nvidea GTX670. Die ist sehr leise, aber nicht viel langsammer als die GTX680 und die HD7970.

MdG, Tim

EDIT: Zu spät 
EDIT II: *OC*=*O*ver*C*locking=Übertakten. Und bitte keine Doppelposts, dafür gibt's die Editierfunktion
*Graka*=*Gra*fik*ka*rte
Geizhals ist ein Onlinekatalog, der Angebote von vielen Versandhändlern aufnimmt, und sie miteinander vergleicht. So findet man immer das günstige Angebot.


----------



## Techki (27. Januar 2013)

Cpu : Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ( der i7 nur bei sehr vielem Rendern beim Spielen kaum mehr Leistung ) 
Cpu-Kühler : Noctua NH-D14 oder EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mobo : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77  oder Asrock Z77 Extrem4 oder Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77  ( unterschied zwischen UD3H und D3H weiß ich nicht ) 
NT : Größe weis ich nicht 2. Meinung gefragt . 
Graka  : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 , Asus / Gigabyte oder Radeon HD 7970 , Asus / Gigabyte ( 7970 billiger und gleich gut ) 
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD : besser 128 Gb Samsung 840 oder M4 
Rest könnte  man so lassen Wlan stick währe besser 

*Geizhals ist ein Preisvergleich wie Idealo *


----------



## DarthPflaume (27. Januar 2013)

sieht mir nach ONE.de oder so was aus 
das NT is OP da reicht ein bequiet! E9 480w oder mit 580w wenns zukunftssicher sein soll (SLI oder ähnlich)
SSD würd ich n Samsung ssd 840 basic nehmen
MB das Asrock 
und nen i5 3570K wenn du oc´n willst


----------



## Schwammi1 (27. Januar 2013)

techki, sieht gut aus, bitte abkürzungen erklären dun nochma, will nxi bauen, sondern nen fertigen pc haben


----------



## ugotitbad (27. Januar 2013)

OC bedeutet Overlock/ed. Eine übertaktete Variante. Geizhals ist ein Online-Preisvergleich, dort kannst du nach Hardware suchen und die Seite zeigt dir dann an 'wo' diese Komponente (Hardware wie z.B. Grafikkarte) erhätlich ist, wie teuer sie ist und wo sie am günstigsten ist. Du kannst dir bei einigen Seiten wie z.B. hardwareversand.de - Startseite auch den Zusammenkonfigurierten PC zusammenbauen lassen. So genug erklärt. Wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg weiterhin als Lets Play er.

p.s. bist du das? http://www.youtube.com/user/schwammi1xx


----------



## DarthPflaume (27. Januar 2013)

sag uns doch bitte mal wo du die konfig ausgegraben hast 
2000€ für den spaß is doch recht viel


----------



## Techki (27. Januar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> techki, sieht gut aus, bitte abkürzungen erklären dun nochma, will nxi bauen, sondern nen fertigen pc haben



Welche Abkürtzungen die Meisten sind Namen  
Bei Hardwareversand kannst du dir für 20€ den PC zusammenbauenlassen


----------



## TimNik981 (27. Januar 2013)

Techki schrieb:


> Cpu : Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ( der i7 nur bei sehr vielem Rendern beim Spielen kaum mehr Leistung )
> Cpu-Kühler : Noctua NH-D14 oder EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Mobo : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77  oder Asrock Z77 Extrem4 oder Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77  ( unterschied zwischen UD3H und D3H weiß ich nicht )
> NT : Größe weis ich nicht 2. Meinung gefragt .
> ...


 
Beim NT ist dieses hier dehr gut: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Techki (27. Januar 2013)

DarthPflaume schrieb:


> sag uns doch bitte mal wo du die konfig ausgegraben hast
> 2000€ für den spaß is doch recht viel





mifcom , steht ganz am Anfang


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (27. Januar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Nimm nicht die 7970 Ghz wegen hoher Spannung ---> mehr thermische Abwärme und größerer Lautstärke.


 Hab absichtlich zur GHz geraten, da ich schon erahnt hab, dass der TE nicht mit oc anfangen kann.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

Dadurch wird die Karte doch trotzdem lauter und heißer. Und wenn die 7970 am Ende ist, ist die 7970 auch am Ende. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Karten ist einfach viel zu gering.


----------



## Schwammi1 (28. Januar 2013)

Kann m ir wer einen möglichst billigen pc zusammenstellen?
also hier einfahc mit gehäuse usw und links?
wenns geht unter 1500 euro
wäre echt sehr nett, thx
hardware....., schick ich da vn zuhause des zeug hin udn ekomm pc wieder oder was


----------



## Schwammi1 (28. Januar 2013)

was och wichtig ist ich brauche viele usb anstecker, min. 3 3.0 und ein lan anstecker(hab kein w-lan)
danke im vorraus
lg
Schwammi1


----------



## DrWaikiki (28. Januar 2013)

Jo, mach ich. Mit NZXT Phantom oder lieber was edleres ala Corsair 800D ?


----------



## Schwammi1 (28. Januar 2013)

was st des schon wieder, bitte ein schönes gehäse, s futuristishc dun ich will windows 7 haben
muss zur schule, bd
lg
Schwammi1


----------



## DrWaikiki (28. Januar 2013)

Oki, 
ich mach dir was fertig.

1 x Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Corsair Neutron Series GTX 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CSSD-N120GBGTX-BK)
1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9 (DDR3-1333) (KHX1333C9D3B1K2/8G)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x KFA² GeForce GTX 670 EX OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (67NPH6DV6KVZ)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
1 x LiteOn iHAS124 schwarz, SATA, bulk (-19)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x NZXT Phantom 630 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH630-M1)
1 x Enermax Revolution87+  550W ATX 2.3 (ERV550AWT-G/ERV550EWT-G)


----------



## Techki (28. Januar 2013)

Bei Hadwarversand kannst du  die Teile bestellen und sie bauen dir den zusammen und bekommst in dann ( hohe cpu kühler verbauen die glaube ich nicht )
wenn das deine Frage war. 
evtl ne HD 7970 dem Preis


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Januar 2013)

Hohe CPU Kühler werden prinzipiell schon verbaut, allerdings dürfen die Kühler wegen der Gefahr von Transportschäden nicht schwerer als 400 Gramm sein.
Die HD7970 ist 10% schneller, dafür ist die GTX670 die deutlich leisere Karte. Die KFA² EX OC ist schon prima


----------



## Schwammi1 (1. Februar 2013)

ok, 
was wiegt der fertige pc
wie viel kostet er udn krasss wieteuer des gehäuse ist, gibt es da schönere builligere alternativen??
was ich noch brauche ist windows 7(können die des raufmachen)
und sonst ein fertiger pc????
bitte um schnelle antwort


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> ok,
> was wiegt der fertige pc
> wie viel kostet er udn krasss wieteuer des gehäuse ist, gibt es da schönere builligere alternativen??
> was ich noch brauche ist windows 7(können die des raufmachen)
> ...



Beim Gehäuse kannst du das normale Phantom oder das Fractal Design Define R4 nehmen. Oder das Bitfenix Shinobi oder das CM 690 II.
Windows kannst du selbst installieren, 3 mal auf Weiter klicken und fertig 

Das Gewicht ist von den Komponenten abhängig.


----------



## Schwammi1 (1. Februar 2013)

k win seler installieren.

so wies oben steht,sag ob die noch so was verschicken
wenn ned hab cih verkackt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Wenn du bei HWV bestellst, geht das nicht. Die verbauen nur Kühler bis 400 Gramm. Wenn du bei Mindfactory bestellen willst, wird der verbaut. Allerdings zahlst du dort 100 Euro.


----------



## Schwammi1 (1. Februar 2013)

lol 400 gram


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Ja, ist leider so. Hardwareversand will sich denke ich mal vor Klagen aufgrund von Transportschäden schützen.
Denn wenn der PC geschüttelt wird oder irgendsowas während dem Versand, kann der Kühler abreißen und die Grafikkarte kaputt machen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (1. Februar 2013)

j ist ok, aber wiegt der kühler der da oben steht mehr als 400 gramm


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2013)

Meinst Du den K2 ? Der wiegt über ein Kilo .


----------



## Schwammi1 (1. Februar 2013)

mmmmhhhhh.kann mir wer nen kühler raussuchen der:

löeise ist
unter 400g wiegt
und nicht über 200 euro kostet
lg
schwammi1


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du die CPU übertakten möchtest, brauchst Du mit solchen kleinen Spasskühlern gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (1. Februar 2013)

dann sagwas gut ist


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ja, ist leider so. Hardwareversand will sich denke ich mal vor Klagen aufgrund von Transportschäden schützen.
> Denn wenn der PC geschüttelt wird oder irgendsowas während dem Versand, kann der Kühler abreißen und die Grafikkarte kaputt machen.


 
Hardwareversand baut aber auch schlampig zusammen und vielleicht wollen sie sich eher vor Schäden wegen falschem Zusammenbau schützen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (1. Februar 2013)

threshold?
wo soll cih dann mein kram zusammenbauen lassen???


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> threshold?
> wo soll cih dann mein kram zusammenbauen lassen???


 
Selbst bauen oder hier im Forum nachschauen wer in deiner Nähe lebt und den fragen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (1. Februar 2013)

ne des lieber ned, selber baun auch ned, gibt es ne zuverlässige seite die des macht??


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> ne des lieber ned, selber baun auch ned, gibt es ne zuverlässige seite die des macht??


 
Alternate verbaut alles. Kostet aber auch.


----------



## Schwammi1 (1. Februar 2013)

ich kenne die leute ned, deshalb bin cih immer vorsichtig
sonst noch ne alternative


----------



## TheMercenary18 (1. Februar 2013)

@TE:

ich würde an deiner Stelle bei mindfactory bestellen, die haben einen richtig geilen Support (auch was Reklamationen betrifft), sehr günstige Preise und du könntets dir den Knecht auch bei denen für ca. 60 € zusammenbauen lassen, als Konfiguration würd ich dir folgende Komponenten empfehlen:

CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

1000GB WD Black WD1002FAEX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s - Hardware,

120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle

2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks

LG Electronics GH24NS90 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk - Hardware,

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks


Eine ähnliche Konfiguration habe ich vor zwei Wochen selbst zusammengeschraubt. Ein fast unschlagbares P/L-Verhältnis. Kannste eig nix falsch machen damit


----------



## Schwammi1 (1. Februar 2013)

hört sich gut an, für was ist der pc ausgelegt
ich suche was für sehr anspruchsvolle spiele, wie bf3 und crysis 3
zudem leiser lüfter und schickes futuristisches gehäuse
min. 16gb ram und windows 7 sollte drauf sein
wennn der pc des alles erfüllt supi und wenns geht amch mir ma mit zusammenbauen usw. ein gesammtpreis, was des so kostet

edit:was ist mit dem: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Skill-Ares-DDR3-1866-DIMM-CL10-Dual-Kit.html


----------



## TheMercenary18 (1. Februar 2013)

Der PC sollte mit dieser Konfiguration soweit sehr leistungsstark sein und die Spiele der nächsten 2-3 Jahre locker vertragen, wie ressourcenaufwendig Battlefield 4 allerdings schon wieder sein wird, kann dir hier keiner sagen, meiner Meinung nach ist es der Aufpreis zum i7 3770k bzw. zur GTX 680 niemals wert, da kannste dir jeweils den Hunderter sparen.

NVIDIA warb mit einer Leistungsdifferenz von 10-12 % zwischen einer GTX 670 und einer 680. Benchmarks zeigten allerdings eine tatsächliche Differenz von kanppen 5-6 % (nur um male ne ungefähr Vorstellung zu haben). Das Hyperthreading des i7 nützt dir nur beim Rendern bzw. beim Photoshop etwas, bei Spielen auf keinen Fall, die meisten Spiele der heutigen Zeit sind weiterhin auf nur zwei Kerne ausgelegt...ob dir es dir nun derartige Aufpreise wert sind, musst du dann selber entscheiden , ich würde dir allerdings davon abraten

Das Gehäuse ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache, dir muss es gefallen, das CM 690 ii advanced hab ich halt vor zwei Wochen verbaut, für einen Midi Tower ist er sehr geräumig, ideal für Kabelmanagement und hat ein sehr schickes Design, die Frage ist, ob es dir 95 € ca. wert sind?

Windows 7 64-bit kannste dir bei mindfactory natürlich mitbestellen 

Sobald man die Bestellung bei mindfactory getätigt hat, musst du eine E-mail an bestellaenderungen@mindfactory.de schicken mit dem Auftrag des Zusammenbaus. Bedenke, dass ein Zusammenbau bei mindfactory nur bei einer Bestellung per Vorkasse möglich ist.

Nähere Infos findest du auch im nachfolgenden Thread

PC zusammenbauen lassen


----------



## TheMercenary18 (1. Februar 2013)

Ein RAM mit 1600 Mhz reicht völlig aus, spar dir hier lieber dein Geld, der Performanceverlust zwischen RAM´s mit 1600 Mhz und 1866 Mhz liegt ca. bei 2-3 %. Zudem würd ich dir ein 8 GB Kit empfehlen, bestehend aus 2x4 GB Modulen, das reicht für Spiele usw. völlig aus und sollte mal wirklich Bedarf sein , kannste nochmal 8 GB nachrüsten.

Wie viel wert legst du auf Design? Willst du dir die Kabel selber sleeven, willst du überhaupt gesleevte Kabel oder einfarbige Kabelsets wie bei folgendem Modell?

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Professional Gold Series AX750 Netzteil - 750 Watt


----------



## TheMercenary18 (1. Februar 2013)

Mit meiner Konfiguration von oben + Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium inkl. SP1 64 Bit Deutsch OEM/SB

würde sich der Betrag bei den aktuellen Preisen von Mindfactory auf knappe 1200 € belaufen, dazu kämen noch 60 € für den Zusammenbau.

Bedenke aber, dass die Preise bei MF ständig fluktuieren, ich habe die Grafikkarte vor zwei Wochen für 340 € bekommen. Also ist es wichtig, dass du die Preise ständig beobachtest und zur richtigen Zeit zuschlägst. Bei MF würde sich zudem Midnight-Shopping anbieten, dann würdest du dir zusätzlich die Versankosten sparen.

Hast du vor in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten auf SLI-Betrieb umzustellen? Wenn ja, müsste ich dir ein anderes Board raussuchen, da das jetzige nur über einen PCI-E 3.0 x16 Anschluss verfügt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Es gibt kein 1155 Board mit 2x 16 Lanes. Die Lanes werden gesplittet auf 2x 8. Nur der Sockel 2011 kann 40 PCIe Lanes bereitstellen. Das Board muss einfach nur SLi im x8/x8 Modus können.

Ich bin für das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H oder für da ASRock Z77 Extreme4.


----------



## minicoopers (1. Februar 2013)

TheMercenary18 schrieb:


> Sobald man die Bestellung bei mindfactory getätigt hat, musst du eine E-mail an bestellaenderungen@mindfactory.de schicken mit dem Auftrag des Zusammenbaus. Bedenke, dass ein Zusammenbau bei mindfactory nur bei einer Bestellung per Vorkasse möglich ist.
> 
> Nähere Infos findest du auch im nachfolgenden Thread
> 
> PC zusammenbauen lassen



Warum denn nicht bei HWV für 20€ zusammen bauen lassen? Oder gar Hilfe hier im Forum suchen? Vielleicht woht ja jemand in der Nähe des TE
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## TheMercenary18 (1. Februar 2013)

Mein AsRock Z77 Pro3 verfügt über einen PCI-E 3.0 x16 und einen PCI-E 2.0 x16 Anschluss, damit dürfte ein SLI-Betrieb ausgeschlossen sein, andererseits unterstützt dieses AsRock Modell sowieso nur Crossfrie.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Februar 2013)

Wenn du aber im 1. Slot eine Karte hast und in den 2. auch eine steckst, hast du x8/x8. Iirc geht mit deinem Board eh nur 16/4


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. Februar 2013)

hört sich gut an, d.h. ich komme auf ca 1400 euro?

wasist des: SLI-Betrieb


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2013)

SLI = Die Nutzung 2 oder mehr nvidia-Grafikkarten

Crossfire = Nuutzung  von 2 oder mehr AMD-Grafikkarten.


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. Februar 2013)

wofür brauche ich 2 grafikkarten O_0


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2013)

Im Moment eigentlich nur für Auflösungen über FullHD, zocken in 3D oder auf 3 Monitoren oder wenn Du Downsampling betreiben willst (=das Bild wird in einer höheren Auflösung berechnet und dann vom Monitor runterskaliert).


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. Februar 2013)

ich habe nur einen bilschirm ohne 3d
aber bis jetzt habe ich auch nur eine
und brauche ich echt so ne ute grafikkarte
ich habe ne 560 und die ist auch ok


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

Dann reicht eine High-End Karte -HD7970 oder GTX670- aus. Dann Spar dir da Geld und schlag bei der GTX800 Serie wieder zu - oder bei der HD9000.


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du mit der GTX 560 noch zufrieden bist, wäre aufrüsten natürlich Blödsinn  Aufrüsten solltest Du  erst, wenn Dir die Leistung nicht mehr reicht.

Wie sieht denn der Rest Deines Rechners im Moment aus?


----------



## target2804 (2. Februar 2013)

Wenn die 560 noch gut ist, lass sie drin... Die neue graka Reihe kommt ja auch bald.


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. Februar 2013)

ich hab nen leptop 

mss mir nen desktop holen, hab noch keinen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

Also hast du die GTX560M ? Welche Auflösung hat denn dein Laptop ? Welche Spiele spielst du ?


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. Februar 2013)

hab nen leptop, da ist es ok DDDDDDD


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. Februar 2013)

haqb die ja, bo2
bf3 usw


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. Februar 2013)

*push*


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Februar 2013)

Da der Laptop wahrscheinlich eine deutlich geringere Auflösung hat, ist der Rechenaufwand deutlich geringer. Wenn du BF3 maxed Out spielen willst in FullHD, benötigst du eine 7970.


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. Februar 2013)

also stellt nochma ein perfekten pc zusammen, mit dem der inhn zusammenbaut mit preis, wäre echt nice
lg
schwammi1


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2013)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 840 250GB SATA 6Gb/s
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual-X Cooler, 3GB GDDR5, Full Retail
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG BH16NS40 Blu-ray Brenner Retail
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau​


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

bitte geforce grafikarte, kenn cih michg mit aus
dann win 7
ich dachtre hwv baut ******* zusammen?
wofür 3 lüfter?
ist des ein fertig einsatzbereiter pc?


----------



## target2804 (3. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> bitte geforce grafikarte, kenn cih michg mit aus
> dann win 7
> ich dachtre hwv baut ******* zusammen?
> wofür 3 lüfter?
> ist des ein fertig einsatzbereiter pc?



Dann nimm statt der 7970 eine gtx670.
Hwv baut ordentlich, allerdings musst du Kühler über 400g selbst montieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Februar 2013)

HWV baut den Rechner ja auch zusammen, wenn du den "Rechner-Zusammenbau" in den Warenkorb legst.


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Die hier ist gut: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

Ein Scythe-Lüfter zusätzlich reicht aus, da würde ich als Anmerkung zur Bestellung dazu schreiben: "Den Scythe SlipStream Lüfter bitte vorne einblasend einbauen."


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

w.v wiegt der obrige kühler denn??


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

kannst du mir sagen was mich der ganze spaß pauschal mit win7 kostet?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> kannst du mir sagen was mich der ganze spaß pauschal mit win7 kostet?



Leider nicht, addieren lerne ich erst in der nächsten Klasse. Im Moment sind wir noch bei Malen nach Zahlen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Februar 2013)

Der HyperTX wird verbaut, der wiegt unter 400 Gramm.

Pauschal sage ich 1100 bis 1150 Euro. Ist aber geschätzt


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

ich noch nichtma, weiß ned was 123 ist 
wäre echt nice, weil ich hoer auf handy bin und des ewig dauert DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

ook passt, d.h. die verbauen alles was da oben aufgeführt ist


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Februar 2013)

Beachte mein Edit: Leg einfach alle Komponenten in den Warenkorb, dann passt das  Außerdem siehst du dann wieviel es kostet


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

wie gesagt bin auf handy, kann des vll. wer machen, der bekommt auch nen keks


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> wie gesagt bin auf handy, kann des vll. wer machen, der bekommt auch nen keks



 : 1068,59 €




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt darfst Du den "like"-Button klicken  Falls das mit Deinem Handy geht


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

danke, d.h. mit win 7 ca. 1200 euro.
des ist ok


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

Du bezahlst 150€ für Windows 7?


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

ka w.v des kostet


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

Normaler Weise kostet es 70-80€.


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du eine alte XP- oder Vista- oder 7-Lizenz hast: Microsoft: Windows 8 Pro 32Bit/64Bit, Update (deutsch) (PC) (3UR-00021) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten: Microsoft: Windows 8 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

auf keienn fall win 8, nur win 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

*push*

noch ein paar fragen, wie schauts bei den sachen mit usb 2.0, 3.0(w.v.)
w-lan, lan usw, aus
weil ich brauche min. 5 usb anschlüsse udn davon 2 3.0
sagt ma was da vorhanden ist, pls
lg
schwammi1


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

Du brachst 2x USB 3 gleichzeitig?
Da musst du mal schauen was das Mainboard bietet.
Lan ist Onboard. Für Wlan würde ich einen Stick kaufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Februar 2013)

Die USB3 Anschlüsse beziehen sich doch sicher auf das I/O Shield hinten am Mainboard, oder ?


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

ka kenn mich ned aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Februar 2013)

Wo willst du die USB 3 Anschlüsse denn haben ? Vorne am Gehäuse oder hinten  ?


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

ist doch egl doer, rauchs nur um sachen anzustecken


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Februar 2013)

Hinten hat jedes Mainboard genug USB3 Anschlüsse. Wenn du aber zum Beispiel einen Stick anschließen wilst, musst du jedes Ma hinter den PC krabbeln 
Verstehst du was ich meine ?


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

ach so, ja ok passt und hwv verkabelt des alles


----------



## target2804 (3. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> ach so, ja ok passt und hwv verkabelt des alles


 genau das tun die^^


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

ok dannnnnnn


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

*push*

hält der pc so wie er ist dauerbetrieb durch?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

Nein, den musst Du täglich 4 Stunden wegen Wartungsarbeiten vom Netz nehmen


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

mann so ein scheiß, nein ma ohne witz, weil bei mifcpom steht bei manchen sachen für dauerbetrieb geignet, für dauerbetrieb nicht geignet usw.......

wie siehts mit de aus


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

*push*


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

1. Pushen ist hier unerwünscht.

2. Den Rechner kannst Du durchgehend laufen lassen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

ok passt, echt??
gut


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. Februar 2013)

viel mehr gibts dann eh ned denke ich 
hab mir alles gespeichert und twit twit twit ich hab euch alle lieb, hab mir dank euch ca. 1000 euro gespart und bin super happy
(hat hwv auch angebote manchma)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Februar 2013)

Soll das letzte eine Frage sein ? 

Angebote haben die direkt nicht, aber da die Preise recht stark schwanken kann es schon sein, dass ein Produkt innerhalb von 1 Woche 20 Euro im Preis fällt


----------



## Schwammi1 (4. Februar 2013)

des ist gut, weil grad die grafikkarten schnell billiger werden


----------



## Schwammi1 (6. Februar 2013)

also wie amch ich ocen


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Bei der CPU über das BIOS. Und bei den GraKas mit Tools wie Sapphire Trixx, MSI Afterburner, Asus GPU Tweak Tool. ( afaik basieren sowieso alle auf Rivatuner)
Hier mal ein Guide vom guten 8auer http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


----------



## ugotitbad (6. Februar 2013)

Villeicht solltest du erstmal an deinen Foren-Manieren arbeiten. Keine Doppelposts/threads und eine vernünftige Rechtschreibung wären ganz gut. Ich persönlich traue dir das OCen nicht zu, könnte fatale Folgen haben. Schätze du bist einfach viel zu Jung - btw. über Google kannst du dir einiges an Wissen aneignen. 

Mal schauen ob das wieder eine Verwarnung gibt für mich.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

immerhin versteht man ihn. Und das Alter muss ja nicht undbedingt eine Rolle spielen.

ABer jetzt wieder Back to topic.

OC kann man grundsätzlich jedem der Ahnung von PCs hat zutrauen, solang man sich informiert.


----------



## Schwammi1 (6. Februar 2013)

ahh ok, muss ich bei pc jett noch was verändern


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Schreib nochmal die Konfi auf.


----------



## ugotitbad (6. Februar 2013)

Ja du brauchst ein Mainboard mit Z77 Chipsatz und eine CPU die ein (K) aufweist im Namen z.B. die i5 3570K CPU von Intel.


----------



## Schwammi1 (6. Februar 2013)

also was gibts noch besser


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Jop, für Oc brauchst du eine CPU mit K-Suffix und ein Mainboard mit Z77-Chipsatz

Dazu ein besserer Kühler. ^^


----------



## Schwammi1 (6. Februar 2013)

bessere kühler verbaun die ned
weil +über 400g
mach oc jetzt riesigen unterschuied


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich wirst du die CPU nicht so schnell wieder austauschen müssen. ( Beispiel facehugger)
Aber wieso willst du den PC nicht zusammenbauen. Spart Geld und man kennt sich mit der Materie aus.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2013)

Wenn du gleich OC und Kühler ab Werk haben willst musst du bei Alternate bestellen. Die bauen dir jeden Kühler ein.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Februar 2013)

Ja, in 5 Jahren wird der i5 dank OC noch recht gut dastehen. Ohne OC denke ich mal an 3 Jahre, kommt drauf an mit welchen Ansprüchen man sich zufrieden gibt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube nicht dass der i5 3570k in 3 Jahren am Ende sein wird.
Ein Phenom 955 ist heute schon älter als 3 Jahre und damit läuft auch noch alles. 
Oder schau dir den i7 920 an. Damit läuft auch noch alles.


----------



## Schwammi1 (6. Februar 2013)

was st alternate???
ist des gleich teuer wenn ja kannste den pc den ich habe so ergänzen we du denkst dass er besse4r ist?
wie kann ich jetzt ocen?
und ich will end zu viel für zusammenbau ausgeben
also amcht ma ein paar vorschläge


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2013)

ALTERNATE


----------



## Schwammi1 (6. Februar 2013)

ok, kannste den pc so wie du denkst da ma zusammenstellen und screen schicken


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ja gesagt. Es kommt auf die Ansprüche an  
Wenn du zukünftige Games ala BF3, Crysis usw. auf Hoch spielen willst, braucht es eine starke CPU. Wenn man sich mit Low zufrieden gibt, "hält" die CPU halt länger. Und der 920er wird heute teilweise (fast immer iirc) vom Ivy i3 geschlagen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gesagt. Es kommt auf die Ansprüche an


 
Meine Ansprüche z.B. sind jetzt nicht übertrieben hoch. Ich will dass alles läuft.


----------



## TheMercenary18 (6. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> was st alternate???
> ist des gleich teuer wenn ja kannste den pc den ich habe so ergänzen we du denkst dass er besse4r ist?
> wie kann ich jetzt ocen?
> und ich will end zu viel für zusammenbau ausgeben
> also amcht ma ein paar vorschläge



bisschen an Rechtschreibung arbeiten und nichts überstürzen


----------



## Schwammi1 (6. Februar 2013)

kannste jetzt auf der seite den pc so zusammenstellen wie du denkst, pls

*push*
warums chreibt keinmer

HALLLLO?
thread geclosed???
bitte um antwort


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Ja, ja. Ist stell dir was bis 1500€ zusammen.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2013)

@Schwammi1

Bitte

- den Thread nicht pushen
- mehrere Beiträge hintereinander vermeiden und den Bearbeiten-Button verwenden
- auf die Rechtschreibung achten


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

So hier. Bitte schön ALTERNATE
Funzt der Link? Ich hab bisher noch nicht einen Alternate-Warenkorb verlinkt.


----------



## ugotitbad (6. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> So hier. Bitte schön ALTERNATE
> Funzt der Link? Ich hab bisher noch nicht einen Alternate-Warenkorb verlinkt.


 
Funzt nicht. (Für Schwammi1 Funzt bedeutet funktioniert) Bevor gleich noch die Frage kommt.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Hmm, ich verlinke mal alles einzeln. :/

Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-TB
CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-3570K
NT: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W
Case: Fractal Design Arc
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS124-04
SSD: Samsung 840 series 2,5" 120 GB
Board: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
HDD: Western Digital WD10EALX 1 TB
RAM: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600
GraKa: KFA2 Geforce GTX 670 EX OC


----------



## ugotitbad (6. Februar 2013)

RAM ist viel zu teuer für CL10. G.Skill Ares oder einen anderen Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair mit CL9 wäre zu empfehlen, vorallem da es RAM gibt mit CL9 was günstiger ist.
Beim Laufwerk würde ich veill. zu Samsung greifen.

370€ für eine GTX 670 OC? Würde lieber eine HD 7970 kaufen, leistet mehr. Von Gigabyte, Asus, Sapphire oder VTX3D.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Naja, das sind Alternate Preise 

Meist sind die GTX 670 leiser und energiesparender. 
Eine 7970 kann man natürlich auch kaufen.


----------



## TheMercenary18 (6. Februar 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> 370€ für eine GTX 670 OC? Würde lieber eine HD 7970 kaufen, leistet mehr. Von Gigabyte, Asus, Sapphire oder VTX3D.



Die meisten AMD Karten, wie das Modell von Gigabyte, sind ebenfalls OC 
steht halt nur nicht im Produktnamen drin....


----------



## ugotitbad (6. Februar 2013)

TheMercenary18 schrieb:


> Die meisten AMD Karten, wie das Modell von Gigabyte, sind ebenfalls OC
> steht halt nur nicht im Produktnamen drin....


 
Ich weiß, und? Trotzdem günstiger und besser.  Habe eig. ausschließlich OC-Versionen aufgezählt. Die Sapphire wäre auch eine OC-Karte sowie die VTX3D (X-Edition) auch übertaktet ist.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Besser? Wieso? Manchen ist Lautstärke und Effizienz wichtiger.
Die reine Leistung von der 7970 ist besser.


----------



## ugotitbad (6. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Besser? Wieso? Manchen ist Lautstärke und Effizienz wichtiger.
> Die reine Leistung von der 7970 ist besser.


 
Du meinst also das Jugendliche unter 15 auf Effizienz oder 'Lautstärke' achten? Aber lassen wir das mal ganz außen vor, will keinem zu Nahe treten. Wenn ich von "besser" spreche dann rede ich und auch viele andere von der Leistung in Spielen - Sprich FPS. Beim RAM geht aber trotzdem noch einiges. Hab da schon RAM für unter 50€ gesehen DDR3-1600 CL9.


----------



## TheMercenary18 (6. Februar 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Ich weiß, und? Trotzdem günstiger und besser.  Habe eig. ausschließlich OC-Versionen aufgezählt. Die Sapphire wäre auch eine OC-Karte sowie die VTX3D (X-Edition) auch übertaktet ist.



Dann hättest das beim vorherigen Post auch explizit dazuschreiben müssen, nicht das der Eindruck entsteht eine 7970 @stock wäre schneller als eine GTX 670 OC 

als AMD Fanboy muss man aufpassen diese Karten so in den Himmel zu loben, vor dem Wundertreiber waren die NVIDIA Karten sehr weit vorne, deshalb musste AMD die Preise auch entsprechend drosseln...
mit diesem Wundertreiber haben sie allerdings gut aufgeholt und liegen das ein oder andere Prozentpünktchen vorne (wer sagt, dass NVIDIA nicht mit entsprechenden Treibern nachrüstet )

wegen deines Bedenkens 15-Jährige würden sich in punkto Lautstärke und v.a. Effizienz nichts draus machen, da muss ich dir leider recht geben, schade dass solche Kiddies keine wirklichen Bezüge zum heutigen Stromverbrauch haben...


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Ähm, ich gehöre zufällig zu der Gruppe der unter 15 jährigen. 

Im Prinzip ist es ja egal, welche er nimmt. Der Unterschied ist sowieso minimal.


----------



## TheMercenary18 (6. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ähm, ich gehören zufällig zu der Gruppe der unter 15 jährigen.
> 
> Im Prinzip ist es ja egal, welche er nimmt. Der Unterschied ist sowieso minimal.



war ja nicht böse gemeint, ich dachte nur, dass sich doch jeder Mensch im Zuge des Klimawandels mal Gedanken über sein eigenen Verbrauch machen könnte, egal ob es jetzt Strom oder sonst etwas ist...


----------



## ugotitbad (6. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ähm, ich gehören zufällig zu der Gruppe der unter 15 jährigen.
> 
> Im Prinzip ist es ja egal, welche er nimmt. Der Unterschied ist sowieso minimal.


 
Merkt man dir nicht an, tut mir Leid das ich alle unter 15 Jährigen in einen Topf geschmissen habe, ich urteile normalerweise nicht über Menschen.

@TheMercenary18

Wer ist ein AMD Fanboy?


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Kein Problem, war nur eine Anmerkung.


----------



## TheMercenary18 (6. Februar 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Merkt man dir nicht an, tut mir Leid das ich alle unter 15 Jährigen in einen Topf geschmissen habe, ich urteile normalerweise nicht über Menschen.
> 
> @TheMercenary18
> 
> Wer ist ein AMD Fanboy?


 

du kamst mir wie ein AMD-Fanboy rüber...

korrigier mich bitte, wenn ich falsch lag (wenn ja, sry )


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Wer ist ein AMD Fanboy?


 
Ich bin AMD Fanboy und kann das sehr gut verstecken.


----------



## dragonlort (6. Februar 2013)

Also habe mir jetzt mal alle 14 Seiten durch gelesen und musste schmunzeln^^
Dachte der verascht euch^^
Also so wie er sagte will er nur Nvidia also bleibt AMD ja schon weg.
Also mein Vorschlag wäre wegen den Kühler soll er sich eine Kompaktkühler einbauen lassen.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

@ Threshold Aha, gut versteckt aber es erklärt einiges. 

EDIT: FUUUUU******. Ich würde niemals einen Kompaktwasserkühler kaufen. Vorallem wegen der meist lauten Pumpe ( naja, die H100i ist afaik eine Ausnahme) und den schlechten Stock-Lüftern.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Also so wie er sagte will er nur Nvidia also bleibt AMD ja schon weg.



Wenn er Nvidia haben will soll er Nvidia kaufen. 



dragonlort schrieb:


> Also mein Vorschlag wäre wegen den Kühler soll er sich eine Kompaktkühler einbauen lassen.



Kompakt Kühler bauen die bei Hardwareversand ebenfalls nicht ein.



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> @ Threshold Aha, gut versteckt aber es erklärt einiges.


 
Da kannst du mal sehen.
Ich bin auch MS Tech Fanboy -- denn die haben so einen super Lichtbogen wenn sie platzen


----------



## TheMercenary18 (6. Februar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Also habe mir jetzt mal alle 14 Seiten durch gelesen und musste schmunzeln^^
> Dachte der verascht euch^^
> Also so wie er sagte will er nur Nvidia also bleibt AMD ja schon weg.
> Also mein Vorschlag wäre wegen den Kühler soll er sich eine Kompaktkühler einbauen lassen.



wer wollte hier wen verarschen?


----------



## dragonlort (6. Februar 2013)

Das wäre aber eine gute alternative, klar die lüfter sind was fürn ar..... und die Pumpen die wird man so auch nicht raus hören auser du hälst dein Ohr ran.


----------



## ugotitbad (6. Februar 2013)

TheMercenary18 schrieb:


> du kamst mir wie ein AMD-Fanboy rüber...
> 
> korrigier mich bitte, wenn ich falsch lag (wenn ja, sry )


 
Ich bin von garnichts ein Fan. Ich vergöttere und bete auch nichts an außer Gott.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Ich bin von garnichts ein Fan. Ich vergöttere und bete auch nichts an außer Gott.


 
Apple?


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Da ist eine AS XT ist aber leiser.  

@Mercenary Wahrscheinlich meint er den TE ^^

Dazu bin ich Atheist.


----------



## TheMercenary18 (6. Februar 2013)

Wer ist bzw. war denn eig der TE...?


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. Februar 2013)

Der gute alte Schwammi1.


----------



## ugotitbad (6. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Apple?


Na da musst du schon etwas genauer werden.
Aber wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ich besitze fast nichts von Apple bis auf meinen kleinen Ipod. Das war aber auch nur wegen dem Design. 

@DrWaikiki evtl. solltest du dir noch paar Jahre geben und dich genauer mit den verschiedenen Religionen befassen. 



> Der gute *alte* Schwammi1.


----------



## dragonlort (6. Februar 2013)

Also ich würde jetzt mal sagen ende mit den off topic sonst verteil ein Mod gleich  Briefe^^


----------



## Schwammi1 (7. Februar 2013)

So Leute, hab mir alles durchgelesen.

ICh möchte gerne wissen:
-verbaut alternate dieses zeug zusammen
-Ja, Geo Force
-Ist die variante übertaktet?
-kein wasserkühler 
-Ich achte auf lautsstärke weil ich aufnehme (lets plays), d.h. man hört alles,==> ein lauter pc wäre schrecklch
-nicht über 1300 euro ohne win 7
-Ist des zeug bei alternate jetzt teurer als bei hwv????????(muss sparen, deshlab)
PS:danke dass ihr euch so bemüht, echt geile community hier 
hoffe ich finde am ende das perfekte für mich


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. Februar 2013)

Also zu deinen Fragen,

1. Alternate sollte wahrscheinlich alles zusammenbauen. 
2. Übertakten musst du selber. ^^
3. Der PC sollte relativ leise sein, weil ich relativ leise Komponenten gewählt habe.
4. Und ja, Alternate ist teuer. Bau den PC doch selbst zusammen.
5. Ohne Win7 sollte alles unter 1300€ bleiben.


----------



## dragonlort (7. Februar 2013)

Also wen dein micro alles auf nehmen tut dann würde ich mir mal überlegen  ein besseres zu holen das besser abschirmt.
Ich mache selber lets plays ab und zu mal und mein micro Roccat kave nimm nix anderes auf und mein Rechner steht genau neben mir auf dem Tisch.


----------



## Schwammi1 (7. Februar 2013)

wil dir ned zu nahe treten, aber des rocket kave ist der gößte kack unter dem erdball!!+
hab des sc 450 podcast bundle usb 
wie übertakte ich, hab so ein programm msi afterburner, verstehs aber ned
leise ist gut
wie viel teurer?(ca.)(kann des ned, stell mir des zusammenbauern sehr schwierig vor mit löten und so)(?)
okd es ist gut, weil mehr als 1500 niemals


----------



## TheMercenary18 (7. Februar 2013)

bitte nochmals an deiner Rechtschreibung arbeiten... 
nicht so viel boosten, einfach auch mal selber etwas recherchieren 

> Google ist dein Freund


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

Moin Mercy ,

falls es um ein Gaming-Headset gehen sollte : [User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty

Kann Dir auch nur dringend einen ordentlichen KH mit Mikro empfehlen .


----------



## TheMercenary18 (7. Februar 2013)

Hier stand Müll


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, ist ja Schwammis Thread .


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> wil dir ned zu nahe treten, aber des rocket kave ist der gößte kack unter dem erdball!!+
> hab des sc 450 podcast bundle usb
> wie übertakte ich, hab so ein programm msi afterburner, verstehs aber ned
> leise ist gut
> ...


 
-Bei dem Afterburner musst du einfach die Schieberegler hochschieben. Aber mit Kombuster testen, nicht vergessen. 
-Und du musst nichts löten. Als ob wir alle Lötzinn und Lötkolben zuhause haben.  Alles hat seinen Anschluss.


----------



## Schwammi1 (7. Februar 2013)

echt einfach nur wie lego zusammenstecken ????
und wer sagt mir was wohin?

aber als ich ganz hoch gaacjt habe war meine cpu um 40 grad höher


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. Februar 2013)

Und ja, das ist so wie Lego. ^^
Hier mal eine Videoreihe, die dir einiges erklärt.
Computer / PC selbst bauen ! - YouTube

Aber eigentlich ist der zusammenbau selbsterklärend.


----------



## Schwammi1 (7. Februar 2013)

und wie muss ich mein ding bei asi afterburner einstellen


----------



## ugotitbad (7. Februar 2013)

Hör auf zu übertakten, du weißt hoffentlich dass dadurch die Garantie verfällt. Wenn etwas kaputt geht hast du paar 100€ aus dem Fenster geschmissen. Auf Youtube gibt es etliche Videos über den Zusammenbau eines PC's.


----------



## Schwammi1 (7. Februar 2013)

ok....


----------



## Schwammi1 (7. Februar 2013)

wer verkauft zum selberbauen am billugsten die teile?


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2013)

Wenn du nicht selbst bauen willst ist Hardwareversand der erste Ansprechparter. die sind günstig und bauen für 20€ zusammen.
Allerdings verbauen die nur den Boxed Kühler.

Selbst zusammenbauen ist aber nicht schwer. Wenn du nach dem Handbuch vorgehst und einfach den Kopf mit ein schaltest kann nichts schief gehen.


----------



## ugotitbad (7. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht selbst bauen willst ist Hardwareversand der erste Ansprechparter. die sind günstig und bauen für 20€ zusammen.
> Allerdings verbauen die nur den Boxed Kühler.
> 
> Selbst zusammenbauen ist aber nicht schwer. Wenn du nach dem Handbuch vorgehst und einfach den Kopf mit ein schaltest kann nichts schief gehen.


 
Hab mal gelesen das die bei Anfrage auch evtl. den Kühler (hier ist nicht die Rede von dem Kühler aus der Boxed) montieren. Kann mich aber auch täuschen und es war ein anderer Online-Shop.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

@ enhra

Maximal auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch den Sella. Nix darüber.

@ Schwammi

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Hab mal gelesen das die bei Anfrage auch evtl. den Kühler (hier ist nicht die Rede von dem Kühler aus der Boxed) montieren. Kann mich aber auch täuschen und es war ein anderer Online-Shop.


 
Aber nur wenn der Kühler eben nicht schwer ist. Sonst machen sie das nicht.
Mit Glück montieren sie den Sella aber einen Macho würde die nie einbauen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (7. Februar 2013)

ALSO ZUM SELBER bauen der beste online shop


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2013)

Da kannst du schauen wo du die Sachen am günstigsten bekommst.


----------



## Schwammi1 (7. Februar 2013)

aber hr seid doch die profis, also


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2013)

Bei Geizhals gucken und dort das preiswerteste Angebot anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (7. Februar 2013)

ok, kann mir wer verlinken bi zu faul udn auf handy


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2013)

Ich bin zwar motiviert aber habe ebefalls nur ein Handy und sitze auf dem Klo.
Ich drücke noch.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du selbst zusammenschraubst, bestell bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand .

Pressen Thresh, pressen .

@ Schwammi

Wir sind jetzt auf Seite 19. Was für Teile sollen es denn sein ? Dann schaue ich mal nach ein paar Links .


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Pressen Thresh, pressen .


 
Pressen? Bin ich schwanger oder was?


----------



## Schwammi1 (7. Februar 2013)

ka, auf seite 16 oder so ist was, oder stel du mir was zusammen


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Februar 2013)

Auf Seite 16 is nix, auf 15 auch nich. Ein bißchen mehr Initiative von Dir wäre nicht schlecht  . Oder soll ich raten ?

1148,49,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220259d810c7b736eb4278e98ad173d0f9add7eaadd70

So könnte das aussehen . Eventüll noch andere Lüfter für´s Obsidian650D .

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...000DM003-64MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--MZ-7TD120BW-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...an-650D-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...WindForce-3X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...75--1155--1156--1366--AM2--AM2-AM3--AM3-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-DVD-RW-SATA-1-5Gb-s-intern-schwarz-Bulk.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...t--Straight-Power-E9-CM-Modular-80--Gold.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

Alternative Gehäuse : http://geizhals.de/860205

http://geizhals.de/896216

http://geizhals.de/835675

http://geizhals.de/708925


----------



## Schwammi1 (8. Februar 2013)

des phantom werde ich nehmen(denke ich)
geforce grafikkkarte
wenns geht 16gb ram(brauch ich:4x4)
und sonst siehts gut aus, bei lüfter fürs phantom keine ahnung
also danke und go


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Februar 2013)

Dann nimm bei der Grafikkarte eine Asus GTX670 DCII. Wenn 16GB, dann 2x 8GB zwecks Dual Channel. Wäre noch etwas schneller als 4x 4GB.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Februar 2013)

Das Phantom hat auch ne integrierte Lüftersteuerung. Wenn die Luffis zu laut sind, einfach runterregeln .

Wird ein geiler Rechner .


----------



## Schwammi1 (8. Februar 2013)

ok 2x8 ist auch ok
eine geforce pls


----------



## Schwammi1 (8. Februar 2013)

und am besten bei geizhalz verlinken, weil da alles am billigsten ist+ich bin in österreich sesshaft, d.h. am besten anbieter die ned zu viel porto nach österreich nehmen(geizhalz)


----------



## ugotitbad (8. Februar 2013)

Ob dual channel oder quad channel sollte nicht das Problem sein oder? Würde mich mal interessieren.

Aber bei 4 Modulen kann es vorkommen das eine defekt ist. Ich meine die Chance das ein RAM Modul kaputt geht verdoppelt sich.


----------



## Schwammi1 (8. Februar 2013)

stimmt, hab ma gelesen quad ist besser als dual channel(?)


----------



## soth (8. Februar 2013)

Und was soll dir das bringen?
Die Programme die du nutzt, sind nicht Bandbreitenlimitiert und die Timings sind auch relativ uninteressant. Der Performancezuwachs bewegt sich im Bereich der Messungenauigkeit.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, besitzen die Sockel 1155 CPUs kein Quadchannelinterface....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Februar 2013)

Der Vorteil von 2 Modulen ist, dass du leichter aufrüsten kannst und dass du somit den Dual Channel ausnutzt, auch wenn der jetzt nicht 50% schneller ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Februar 2013)

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

http://geizhals.at/?cmp=847908&cmp=...39120&cmp=762315&cmp=862495&cmp=734667#xf_top


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Februar 2013)

War die MSI Power Edition nicht die mit der deutlich zu hohen Betriebsspannung eines Kondensators oder so was ? Die KFA2 ist auch prima, leise


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Februar 2013)

@ Entchen

Uuuups, das könnte durchaus sein . Die günstige KFA2 ist nur im Referenzdesign und die anderen sind mir zu teuer .

Produktvergleich KFA² GeForce GTX 670 EX OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (67NQH6DN6KXZ), KFA² GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (67NPH6DV5ZJX), KFA² GeForce GTX 670 EX OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (67NPH6DV6KV


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> War die MSI Power Edition nicht die mit der deutlich zu hohen Betriebsspannung eines Kondensators oder so was ? Die KFA2 ist auch prima, leise


 
MSI betreibt einige Komponenten außerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen.
Aber wer macht das nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Februar 2013)

Ich denke du machst eine Anspielung auf Overclocking, oder ? 
Wenn man das in eigener Verantwortung selbst macht ist das ja okay, wenn das aber vom Hersteller mehr oder weniger bewusst gewollt ist finde ich das nicht ok 
Sonst wäre es ja überflüssig ein maximales Limit für die Spannung zu setzen, außerdem hat das Limit ja bestimmt seine Berechtigung ^^


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2013)

Ich halte das aber nicht für sehr entscheident.
Wenn plötzlich alle MSI Karten kaputt gehen und sie Ersatz leisten müssen haben sie ins Klo gegriffen und es werden Köpfe rollen.
Aber so blöd kann niemand sein. Von daher wird es laufen und daher ist es für den Entverbraucher relativ egal.
Schau dir die High End Karten an die laut Spezifikation eigentlich auch nur 375 Watt ziehen dürfen -- also 2x 8 Pin und die 75 Watt vom PCIe Slot -- aber trotzdem ziehen die Karten über 400 Watt. Darüber regt sich auch niemand auf. Es wird nur zur Kenntniss genommen.


----------



## TheMercenary18 (8. Februar 2013)

jeder Grafikkarten-Hersteller schließt mit NVIDIA einen Vertrag ab bestimmte Hardware nur innerhalb bestimmter Spezifikationen zu betreiben...

dass MSI nach dieser Nachricht nicht auf die Finger geklopft wurde, finde ich schade...
wenn so ne Sache erst mal ins Rollen kommt (um bei den Benchmarks besser dazustehen) kann man künftig keinem Hersteller mehr trauen

@Treshold: so leichtfertig wie du kann ich die Geschichte von MSI nicht abtun...immerhin besteht ja im worst case Brandgefahr (dann kann wenns gut geht deine komplette Hardware beim Teufel sein...kann aber auch weit schlimmer ausgehn...und dann beschwer dich mal bei MSI, die Bude sei abgefackelt...dann stehste da...  )


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2013)

TheMercenary18 schrieb:


> @Treshold: so leichtfertig wie du kann ich die Geschichte von MSI nicht abtun...immerhin besteht ja im worst case Brandgefahr (dann kann wenns gut geht deine komplette Hardware beim Teufel sein...kann aber auch weit schlimmer ausgehn...und dann beschwer dich mal bei MSI, die Bude sei abgefackelt...dann stehste da...  )


 
Wird sie aber abgetan.
Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Komponenten nicht innerhalb ihrer Konfiguration arbeiten und die Produkte trotzdem verkauft werden.
Schau dir mal die billig Netzteile an die beim Crash die Hardware mit nehmen.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern dass MS Tech oder Inter Tech schon mal verklagt wurden weil ihr Produkt andere Hardware beschädigt hatte.


----------



## TheMercenary18 (8. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird sie aber abgetan.
> Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Komponenten nicht innerhalb ihrer Konfiguration arbeiten und die Produkte trotzdem verkauft werden.
> Schau dir mal die billig Netzteile an die beim Crash die Hardware mit nehmen.
> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern dass MS Tech oder Inter Tech schon mal verklagt wurden weil ihr Produkt andere Hardware beschädigt hatte.


 
sry, wenn ich das sage, aber du vergleichst doch hier Äpfel mit Birnen...

wer ein Billig-Netzteil kauft, um an den falschen Ecken zu sparen, ist meiner Meinung nach selbst schuld (trotzdem ist es ne Frechheit, da ja sämtliche Netzteile eigentlich durch die GS müssten)

bei MSI ist es was anderes, diese werben ja mit hoher Qualität und entsprechend sind auch die Preise (man zahlt bei ihnen fast nur noch für den Namen) und dann für die Kunden so nen Mist anzubieten ist eine Frechheit


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2013)

Dann nenne einen Fall bei dem eine MSI Karte ein System zerstört hat weil sie aufgebrannt ist.


----------



## TheMercenary18 (8. Februar 2013)

ich übertakte gerne und wollte mir daher auch ne MSI GTX 670 PE holen, als ich allerdings den Artikel bei tomshardware gelesen hatte, ist die Idee von der MSI ganz schnell wieder verflogen, seitdem hab ich mich mit der Karte nicht mehr befasst...

als angehender Physiker kann ich dir allerdings versichern, dass eine solche Übertreibung der Spezifikation (in dem Fall eines Kondensators definitiv zu Brandschäden führen kann, Kondensator sollte, glaub ich, bei ca. 5 V +- 5% laufen und MSI hat ihn auf 9,3 V getaktet...)


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2013)

Wie kannst du eine Spannung takten?


----------



## TheMercenary18 (8. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kannst du eine Spannung takten?



sry, war etwas unglücklich formuliert...

die angelegte Spannung am Kondensator wurde natürlich um "schlappe" 4V erhöht


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2013)

TheMercenary18 schrieb:


> die angelegte Spannung am Kondensator wurde natürlich um "schlappe" 4V erhöht


 
Kennst du einen Kondensator der kaputt gegangen ist?


----------



## Schwammi1 (8. Februar 2013)

aso wie siehts aus


----------



## DrWaikiki (8. Februar 2013)

Was genau?


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Februar 2013)

@ Schwammi

Wie jetzt, noch nicht bestellt  ? Du bist echt klasse. Ich versuche es jetzt einfach mal Kraft meiner Gedanken .

Graka steht (bei dem Budget nimm die Asus), ebenso der Ram : 16 GB, 2 x 8 GB Riegel, 1600er, 1,5 Volt, Corsair Vengeance LP oder G.Skill Ares, ob CL9 oder CL10 ist wurscht .


----------



## Schwammi1 (8. Februar 2013)

ok.........
passst


----------



## Schwammi1 (9. Februar 2013)

weil ich werde eh erst mir die teile gegen mai leisten können.
noch was sind diesen die-pcgh-bastler-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen zu trauen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Februar 2013)

Bis dahin könnten vielleicht schon neue grakas draußen sein.
Den sollte eigentlich schon zu trauen sein (hoff ich mal) Allerdings gibts da keine Gewähr drauf.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2013)

Dann melde dich am Besten nochmal bevor DU dann bestellen willsst, dann können wir noch mal schauen (vielelicht gibt es ja bis dahin etwas neues )
Ja Du kannst den Usern des Forums schon trauen (hoffentlich )


----------



## Schwammi1 (9. Februar 2013)

ok,
danns chaun wa ma, wenn ich 1000 euro hab melde ich mich nochma
war heute saturn, für die geforce gtx 780 oder so 500 euro, dachte mir wtf


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2013)

GTX 780 ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> ok,
> danns chaun wa ma, wenn ich 1000 euro hab melde ich mich nochma
> war heute saturn, für die geforce gtx 780 oder so 500 euro, dachte mir wtf


 
Die ist noch nichtmals draußen  Und die soll noch teurer werden.
Wahrscheinlich meintest du die 680er.


----------



## Schwammi1 (9. Februar 2013)

kann sein  
weiß jett ned


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> GTX 780 ?


 
Hast du etwa noch keine?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du etwa noch keine?


 
Ach, hast du etwa eine?


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du etwa noch keine?


 ICh muss noch etwas sparen, da ich mir erst im Sommer eine GTX 680 geholt habe


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ach, hast du etwa eine?



Natürlich. Die GTX 780 basiert auf dem GK114 und soll im Sommer kommen.
Ich habe schon Engineer Samples getestet.



minicoopers schrieb:


> ICh muss noch etwas sparen, da ich mir erst im Sommer eine GTX 680 geholt habe



GTX 680? Wäre mir zu langsam.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Die GTX 780 basiert auf dem GK114 und soll im Sommer kommen.
> Ich habe schon Engineer Samples getestet.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Klar hast du das


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Klar hast du das


 
Ich teste das gerade mit dem Dark Power P11.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Die GTX 780 basiert auf dem GK114 und soll im Sommer kommen.
> Ich habe schon Engineer Samples getestet.
> GTX 680? Wäre mir zu langsam.


 Wo kann man so eine bekommen? Auch haben will 
Ja die GTX680 ist in manchen Benchmarks schon recht schlecht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich teste das gerade mit dem Dark Power P11.


 
Ahhhhh da bist du bei ein paar Firmen anscheinend sehr beliebt


----------



## Schwammi1 (9. Februar 2013)

Welche graka sll ich mir jett eigentlichg holen?


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> Welche graka sll ich mir jett eigentlichg holen?


 Bei dem Budget kannst Du dir eine HD 7970 oder eine GTX 670 gönnen  
Z.B. von ASUS oder Gigabyte


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (9. Februar 2013)

Also bei 1500€ würde ich schon 400-500€ in die Graka stecken


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Februar 2013)

Warum das denn ? Auch wenn man ein hohes Budget hat sollte man etwas auf das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis achten. Aber natürlich könnte er eine GTX680, einen i7 3770K und ein Asus Maximus V Extreme nehmen


----------



## Klickarbeiter (9. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre auch einfach für eine Radeon HD
7970 von Asus oder Gigabyte. Leistung ist in jeglicher Hinsicht für die nächste Zeit ausreichend, um alles auf Hoch/maxed zu spielen und sie ist auch nicht mehr so teuer.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Februar 2013)

Klickarbeiter schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch einfach für eine Radeon HD
> 7970 von Asus oder Gigabyte. Leistung ist in jeglicher Hinsicht für die nächste Zeit ausreichend, um alles auf Hoch/maxed zu spielen und sie ist auch nicht mehr so teuer.


 Zudem gibt es bei den AMD Grakas auch noch Spiele dazu  (derzeit glaube ich Crysis3 und Bioshock)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Februar 2013)

Jup, bei einer HD7970 gibt es Crysis 3 und BioShock. Wenn man 2 Karten kauft gibt es die beiden + die alten 3 Games + noch ein Game.


----------



## Schwammi1 (10. Februar 2013)

NAJA, kenn mich nicht aus mit hd...


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

Nimm einfach eine 7970. Mit denen machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> NAJA, kenn mich nicht aus mit hd...



Meinst Du, weil der Treiber und ein paar Optionen darin anders sind? Da brauchst Du Dir keinen Kopf machen, da gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell um


----------



## Schwammi1 (10. Februar 2013)

ok.............


----------



## Klickarbeiter (10. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte auch erst eine GeForce, doch ich bin jetzt sehr glücklich über meine HD 7970. Zumal Sie schneller ist als eine GTX 670.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Februar 2013)

Dafür verbraucht die 7970 mehr Strom und ist lauter. Wenn man aber nur die reine Leistung in Games betrachtet, hast du natürlich Recht


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

Der Unterschied ist je nach Anwendung bzw. Spiel verschwindend gering.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Februar 2013)

Im Schnitt ist die 7970 in Games 12% schneller, da muss man halt abwägen.
Da der TE ja sowieso eine GTX wollte, hat sich das mit einer 7970 ja sowieso erledigt wie ich finde.


----------



## Schwammi1 (10. Februar 2013)

wenn das so ist will der TE vll.  doch ne 7970 haben 
was ist der preisumterschied, usw....


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

Die beiden kosten meist gleich viel. 
DU kannst ja die Sapphire, MSI, Asus oder GIgabyte 7970 oder die GIgabyte, KFA2 oder Asus 670 nehmen.
Du hast die freie Wahl.


----------



## Schwammi1 (10. Februar 2013)

was?????
istd es alles die gleiche?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Februar 2013)

Die haben alle die gleichen Chips, aber die Kühldesigns sind halt anders. Das siehst du ja schon am Aussehen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (10. Februar 2013)

und vom preis her


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

Meist sind die Gigabyte-Karten relativ billig. Asus und MSI-Karten sind oft teurer.


----------



## Schwammi1 (10. Februar 2013)

ist des ein untersychied


----------



## TheMercenary18 (10. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Die beiden kosten meist gleich viel.
> DU kannst ja die Sapphire, MSI, Asus oder GIgabyte 7970 oder die GIgabyte, KFA2 oder Asus 670 nehmen.
> Du hast die freie Wahl.


 
Gewisse Unterschiede bestehen natürlich schon bei den Karten...

Die PCB`s der Gigabyte Karten sind oftmals sehr schwach und biegen sich sehr stark durch (merkt man vor allem bei der 7970)

MSI betreibt die Spezifikationen der GTX 670 PE und der GTX 660Ti sehr weit außerhalb von NVIDIA`s Toleranzen (wie es bei den anderen Karten von MSI aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen)

MSI GTX 660 Ti und 670 Power Edition fehlerhaft - Startprobleme und Überspannung

die empfehlenswertesten Karten wären meiner Meinung nach von ASUS und EVGA (aufgrund der guten werksseitigen Konfiguration und des Supports)


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

Naja, die EVGA-Karten sind meist sehr heiß und laut ---> Referenz-Kühler

Und bei mir ist das mit dem PCB nicht so, auch mit einem schweren EK Kühler. 

Mit Asus macht man nichts falsch. Wobei der RMA- und der Supportservice mies sein sollen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Februar 2013)

Wobei der Asus Support ja nicht gerade der beste sein soll ...
bei der HD7970 würde ich eine VTX3D X-Edition, eine Sapphire Dual Fan oder Dual X oder eine Asus DCII nehmen.
Bei der "Grünen" eine KFA², Asus oder Gigabyte. Entscheid dich einfach und poste deine Karte nochmal hier. Nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## TheMercenary18 (10. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Naja, die EVGA-Karten sind meist sehr heiß und laut ---> Referenz-Kühler
> 
> Und bei mir ist das mit dem PCB nicht so, auch mit einem schweren EK Kühler.
> 
> Mit Asus macht man nichts falsch. Wobei der RMA- und der Supportservice mies sein sollen.



deine Bedenken gegenüber EVGA kann ich dir nicht übel nehmen, allerdings kommt es darauf an, welche Version man kauft...

die Standardrevs nimmt man halt, sofern man sich ne Wakü draufbasteln will (wer das machen will, kommt an EVGA nicht vorbei und wird auch künftig nicht mehr wechseln )

sofern man sich mit einer Luftkühlung begnügen will, hat EVGA ein ähnliches Kühlkonzept mit 2 Axiallüftern wie ASUS designed 

EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3677) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ich konnte diese Karte leider noch nicht direkt im Vergleich mit einer ASUS testen, aber die Temps überzeugen mich (25°C im Idle, 55-60°C unter absoluter Vollast, dazu eine angenehme Lautstärke, GPU taktet darüber hinaus auf gute 1,2 Ghz)


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

Der Vorteil von EVGA ist halt die lange Garantie und der geringe Preis. Sehr gut für WaKü. ^^


----------



## TheMercenary18 (10. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von EVGA ist halt die lange Garantie und der geringe Preis. Sehr gut für WaKü. ^^



und der enorme gute Support bei Hardwaredefekten 

die neueste Version der EVGA GTX 670, die ich gepostet habe, unterscheidet sich im Kühldesign kaum von der ASUS Kühllösung
ein echtes Schmuckstück, bin froh, dass ich die gefunden hab


----------



## Schwammi1 (10. Februar 2013)

also was ist bei preisleistung jetzt des beste


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2013)

Die sind relativ günstig und leise: Produktvergleich


----------



## Schwammi1 (10. Februar 2013)

und weiter


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Februar 2013)

Wie "und weiter" ? Diese beiden GTX670 haben das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Was willst du denn noch wissen ?


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Meist sind die Gigabyte-Karten relativ *billig*.


 
Das ist doch mal eine Aussage.


----------



## Softy (10. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Aussage.



Meint er jetzt bezüglich Verarbeitung oder Kaufpreis?


----------



## DrWaikiki (10. Februar 2013)

billig im Sinn von günstig und nicht von minderer Qualität.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Meint er jetzt bezüglich Verarbeitung oder Kaufpreis?


 
Vielleicht beides.


----------



## Schwammi1 (10. Februar 2013)

welche ich jetzt daon nehmen soll, d.h wer am besten zum rest passt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Februar 2013)

Das ist egal, die passen beide genauso gut zum System. Es ist und bleibt eine GTX670. Von der Leistung her nehmen sich die beiden Modelle gar nichts.


----------



## Schwammi1 (11. Februar 2013)

ok, d.h. es ist total egal welche ich nehme


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2013)

Die KFA² ist etwas höher getaktet, aber davon merkt man  beim Spielen keinen Unterschied, nur in Benchmarks. Daher kannst Du eine Münze werfen oder die günstigere nehmen oder die kaufen, die Dir optisch besser gefällt.


----------



## Schwammi1 (11. Februar 2013)

ok, passt


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. März 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Auf Seite 16 is nix, auf 15 auch nich. Ein bißchen mehr Initiative von Dir wäre nicht schlecht  . Oder soll ich raten ?
> 
> 1148,49,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220259d810c7b736eb4278e98ad173d0f9add7eaadd70
> 
> ...






so was sollte jetzt daran noch geändert werden


----------



## ugotitbad (2. März 2013)

Ist Top. Kannst du so bestellen, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Bozz03 (2. März 2013)

da dran ist alles perfekt kannst du so nehmen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. März 2013)

kann mir wer kurz sagen was des zusammen kostet, ca......


----------



## ugotitbad (2. März 2013)

Lesen solltest du können als "Let's Player"....

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220259d810c7b736eb4278e98ad173d0f9add7eaadd70

1146€.


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. März 2013)

uppppps DDDD
ok, plus win 7, ca 1200, kann mir wer sagen welche win7 ich für den knecht brauche
gn8 community


----------



## ugotitbad (2. März 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> uppppps DDDD
> ok, plus win 7, ca 1200, kann mir wer sagen welche win7 ich für den knecht brauche
> gn8 community


 
Aufjedenfall eine 64Bit Version. Ultimate kann ich empfehlen, ist aber evtl. auch etwas teurer.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

&4 Bit ist pflicht, HP sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. März 2013)

ok, was kostet der spaß bei geizhalz.de


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. März 2013)

Bei Geizhals sind die meist teuer, so ca. 80 Euro. Bei eBay zum Beispiel gibt es das Windows aber deutlich günstiger, für 35 Euro.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Bei Geizhals sind die meist teuer, so ca. 80 Euro. Bei eBay zum Beispiel gibt es das Windows aber deutlich günstiger, für 35 Euro.


 
Bei amazon teils auch das ist meist billigere OEM software.


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. März 2013)

ok, also bei amazon, was heißt OEM


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

OEM reicht völlig aus. Das bedeutet, dass man nur die DVD bekommt, also keine schicke Verpackung oder telefonischen Support während der Installation oder so Kram.


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. März 2013)

ok, und des nur 25 euro oder was


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, hast Du mal einen Link zu dem Angebot?


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. März 2013)

nope....


----------



## Makalar (3. März 2013)

OEM Software ist häufig Komplett-PCs beigelegen, deshalb ist sie so günstig.
Wo hast du das Angebot für 25€ gefunden?


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. März 2013)

hat iwer hier gesagt O_0


----------



## Makalar (3. März 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> hat iwer hier gesagt O_0


 Die Home Premium Version gibt es bei eBay glaube ich für ca. 35€, deshalb hätte mich interessiert wo es das Angebot für 25€ gibt


----------



## Schwammi1 (3. März 2013)

weiß selber ned, naja
welche brauhc cih denn für den obrigen pc(link pls)


----------



## Softy (3. März 2013)

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit (OEM Vollversion Herstellergelabelt) | bei Rakuten.de.

Aber keine Ahnung, ob der Shop was taugt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Du kannst ja mal hier schauen: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit deutsche (ML) Vollversion | eBay


----------



## TheMercenary18 (3. März 2013)

Die 25 € version von Windows 7 64-Bit Home Premium wurde mir hier im Forum auch nahe gelegt, wenn man sich allerdings die Rezensionen dazu bei Amazon durchliest, wird man auf jeden Fall zur Originalversion greifen...

Da es bei mir allerdings schon wieder 2 Monate her ist, kann ich dir nicht mehr zu 100 % sagen, wo die Problematik lag, angeblich handelte es sich um bereits verwendete Keys...mit denen man die kostenlose Basic Version von Windows (kann man bei jedem Computermagazin downloaden) per Telefonsupport zur vollwertigen Version hcohrüsten konnte, laut den Rezensionen wurde allerdings vom Telefonsupport in einigen Fällen bemerkt, dass es sich um bereits verwendete Keys handelt und man hatte für 25 € wieder die Basis Version...also lieber Finger weg


----------



## Schwammi1 (11. März 2013)

Also win 7 hab ich schon udn alles, wie siehts jetzt aus kann cih dass so kaufen, würde  mir dan die tage besorgen


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. März 2013)

Schreib die Sachen nochmal auf.


----------



## Schwammi1 (11. März 2013)

Auf Seite 16 is nix, auf 15 auch nich. Ein bißchen mehr Initiative von Dir wäre nicht schlecht  . Oder soll ich raten ?

1148,49,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_...0f9add7eaadd70

So könnte das aussehen . Eventüll noch andere Lüfter für´s Obsidian650D .

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle,

3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

EKL Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm, für Sockel 775, 1155, 1156, 1366,

LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Gehäuse : 

http://geizhals.de/896216


----------



## DrWaikiki (11. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Kannst du kaufen.


----------



## Schwammi1 (11. März 2013)

PASSSST


----------



## Legacyy (11. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  UND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalar (11. März 2013)

Ja, sieht perfekt aus


----------



## Schwammi1 (11. März 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Auf Seite 16 is nix, auf 15 auch nich. Ein bißchen mehr Initiative von Dir wäre nicht schlecht  . Oder soll ich raten ?
> 
> 1148,49,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220259d810c7b736eb4278e98ad173d0f9add7eaadd70
> 
> ...



Frage: welches Gehäuse empfehlt ihr mir davon??


----------



## ugotitbad (11. März 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> Frage: welches Gehäuse empfehlt ihr mir davon??


 
Nimm das Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder das NZXT, wenn du auf etwas ausgefalleneres stehst.


----------



## Schwammi1 (11. März 2013)

dann nehme ich des nzxt


----------



## Makalar (11. März 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> dann nehme ich des nzxt


 
Da ist halt viel Plastik dran, aber das es dir gefällt ist ja die Hauptsache


----------



## Schwammi1 (12. März 2013)

heißt des plastik=schlecht oder wie????
wa shabe cih bei dem denn für nachteile


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. März 2013)

Naja, das Gehäuse ist dann nicht so stabil. Aber das heißt nicht dass es direkt auseinenanderbricht 
Es muss dir gefallen.


----------



## Makalar (12. März 2013)

Ja, Plastik ist klappriger, aber die Hauptsache ist, dass es dir gefällt


----------



## Schwammi1 (16. März 2013)

ok, kann mir bitte wer den pc so verlinken, da wo er am aller aller billigsten ist??


----------



## ugotitbad (16. März 2013)

Jetzt sind 4 Tage vergangen und du bittest um ein Gefallen? Wann kaufst du dir den Rechner überhaupt? Das lohnt sich nicht Monate vorher..


----------



## Schwammi1 (16. März 2013)

denke diesen monat


----------



## Makalar (16. März 2013)

Wenn du den günstigsten Shop finden willst, suche dieeinzelnen Komponenten bei Geizhals, und suche den günstigsten Shop bei dem alle Teile verfügbar sind


----------



## Schwammi1 (16. März 2013)

kannste mir da helfen


----------



## blautemple (16. März 2013)

Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative ist ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt ...


----------



## Schwammi1 (16. März 2013)

Bin wie imemr am handy, des wird da nix DDDDDDDDD


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

Was willst du denn jetzt wissen?


----------



## ugotitbad (16. März 2013)

Er will dass jemand ihm seine Hardware hier verlinkt, möglichst alles von einem Online-Shop zum günstigsten Preis.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

Und was will er haben?
Der Thread hat 32 Seiten. Da verlierst du schon mal den Durchblick.


----------



## ugotitbad (16. März 2013)

Hier.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g/257847-pc-bis-1500-euro-30.html#post5075313

Und das Gehäuse von NZXT.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

Ich habe mal geguckt.

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe mal geguckt.
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 Du hast es ihm echt verlinkt ? 
Du bist für die caritas geeignet 

Sieht aber schonmal nicht schlecht aus 
Wo ist das case?


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

Dafür hat er schon einen Link. Muss er halt suchen.


----------



## ugotitbad (16. März 2013)

Das reicht ihm sicherlich nicht. Denn er will die sicherlich schon in einem Warenkorb gepackt haben und das alles von ein und demselben Online-Shop.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2013)

Dann muss er im Handy mal die Wohlfühlapp verlassen und den Standard Browser starten.


----------



## Schwammi1 (17. März 2013)

case???

Danke, hast was gut bei mir, kann dir dota 2 schenken wenn du willöst DDDDDDDD


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> case???



Case ist englisch und heißt so viel wie "Fall". Wir meinen damit aber das Gehäuse des Computers.


----------



## Makalar (17. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Case ist englisch und heißt so viel wie "Fall". Wir meinen damit aber das Gehäuse des Computers.


 
Nicht nur, man kann es auch mit "Büchse" übersetzen


----------



## Schwammi1 (17. März 2013)

ahh ok, ja passt eh.
bei dem anbietert bin ich ca. bei 1100  euro passt


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. März 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Nicht nur, man kann es auch mit "Büchse" übersetzen



Was bei manchen gehäusen wirklich stimmt


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

Nal ne andere Frage ist der knecht so leise, oder eher laut und brauche ich so nen krassen lüfter


----------



## Softy (18. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung, wie sieht denn die Zusammenstellung im Moment aus?


----------



## Koyote (18. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe mal geguckt.
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


So sieht sie wohl aus.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2013)

Ja, aber ohne Gehäuse kann man nur schwer was zur Lautstärke sagen 

Wenn er z.B. ein Fractal Design R4 nimmt, wäre der Rechner schon ziemlich leise. Noch leiser (unter Last) wäre er mit der Asus GTX 670 DC-II.


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

also werde des NXT iwas phantom nehmen, weils des billigste ist 
oder sol ich lieber end am geld sparen
und ist der lüfter nötig?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. März 2013)

Das ist eine Grafikkarte, eine sehr leise Grafikkarte. ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

ne grafikkarte will ich so lassen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. März 2013)

Gut. Der Rechner wird schon recht leise sein, mit der Asus GTX670 DCII wäre er halt noch leiser.

Der PC wird auf jeden Fall deutlich leiser als ein Düsenjet sein


----------



## Rosigatton (18. März 2013)

Das Phantom, egal welches, ist schon ein fettes Gehäuse. Bissel viel Plastik, aber sehr viel Platz und ein geiles Design. Das Gehäuse muss Dir gefallen. Wenn es Schrott wäre, würden wir Dir das mitteilen. Viel günstiger als das Fractal R4 ist das Phantom (ich nehme an 410) aber auch nicht. 

Mit "Lüfter" meinst Du wahrscheinlich den Kühler. Und ja, für OC ist ein potenter Kühler Pflicht. Muss nicht unbedingt der K2 sein, aber dieser hier wäre auf jeden Fall angesagt : Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

ok passt


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

Alternativ zum Macho kannst du dir auch mal den EKL Brocken anschauen:
https://geizhals.at/de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-84000000029-a398435.html


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

und was verliereich wenn ich den nehme


----------



## blautemple (18. März 2013)

Das sollte einfach nur eine Alternative sein. Satzzeichen sind übrigens keine Rudeltiere


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

ja, aber was verliere och an leistuing gegenüber dem k2??


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. März 2013)

3-5°, wage ich mal zu behaupten.

Darüber wirds eh unschön


----------



## Pokerclock (18. März 2013)

*@Schwammi1*

Doppelposts und das Pushen des Threads sind nicht gerne gesehen. Bitte unterlassen. Es kann auch nicht schade, wenn du etwas mehr Sorgfalt bei dem Erstellen der Beiträge walten lässt (Rechtschreibung, klarer und präziser Ausdruck etc.)

*B2T*


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

Ist der unterschied groß???
Kann ich auch den billigen nehmen, oder reicht der ned aus
bitte klere fakten als antworten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. März 2013)

Der Macho reicht aus, der Brocken ist etwas schwächer als der Macho. Der K2 ist noch besser als der Macho.

Der Macho reicht aber meist problemlos aus für 4,5 GHz.


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

Also...........
was meinste jetzzt mit macho?
also sol ich "macho" nhemen, weil k2 voll übertrieben ist oder wie


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> Also...........
> was meinste jetzzt mit macho?
> also sol ich "macho" nhemen, weil k2 voll übertrieben ist oder wie


 
Der Macho reicht in den meisten Fällen aus, der K2 ist halt was fürs Auge


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. März 2013)

Du kannst auch den Brocken nehmen. Nimmt sich nicht viel.

Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure (84000000079), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029), Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier mal ne Auswahl. Den Silver Arrow kann ich nur empfehlen, jedoch reichen alle gut aus


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

Ihr entscheidet, will halt so viel sparen wies geht
sagt einen und den nehme ich, aber soll schon ausreichen von der leistung und ned aldzu laut sein


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

Schwammi1 schrieb:


> Ihr entscheidet, will halt so viel sparen wies geht
> sagt einen und den nehme ich, aber soll schon ausreichen von der leistung und ned aldzu laut sein


 
Da kannst du dich zwischen Brocken und Macho entscheiden.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. März 2013)

Dann nimm den Macho. Unschlagbares P/L.


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

ok dann nehme ich macho, pls nochma link


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. März 2013)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bitte sehr.


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

Und wie schauts denn aus, kann ich den knecht übertakten und wenn ja wie


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. März 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


Lese und lerne  Roman weiß, was er schreibt 

Der macho schafft 4,5 GHz


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

unjd bekomme ich all diese sachen bei einem anbieter, damit ich die lieferkosten spare oder lohnt es sich mehr, wenn ich alle sachen beim billigsten anbieter kaufe



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html
> 
> 
> Lese und lerne  Roman weiß, was er schreibt
> ...


 
bis ich den roman durch habe bin ich am ahndy alt, kannste end shcnell sagen ja/nein


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. März 2013)

Ja, kannst du


----------



## Schwammi1 (18. März 2013)

unjd bekomme ich all diese sachen bei einem anbieter, damit ich die lieferkosten spare oder lohnt es sich mehr, wenn ich alle sachen beim billigsten anbieter kaufe

????O_0

und wenn ja welcher von denen solte ich nehmen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. März 2013)

Du wolltest wissen ja/nein. Ich habe mit ja geantwortet. Wo ist das Problem?

Ich würde höchstens bei 2 Anbietern bestellen. Hardwareversand und Mindfactory sind gut und billig.


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

Bestelle alles bei einem Händler, dann musst du nur einmal Versandkosten zahlen


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2013)

Mal im Ernst: Alleine die letzten Tage des Threads sind mehr als gruselig. Die folgenden Zitate sind nur kleine Ausschnitte deines Postingverhaltens, welches an vielen Stellen schon fast in Spam ausartet! Einen Hinweis eines Kollegen hast du munter missachtet und auch die vielen hilfreichen Leute hier drangsalierst du gekonnt. Von dir ist NULL Eigeninitiative ausgegangen, vielmehr wartest du, dass dir jemand jeden Link zu Artikel XY vorlegt und alles bei einem günstigen Anbieter zusammensucht. Die abschließend gewünschte persönliche OC-Anleitung und auch den Unwillen sich in unsere guten HowTos einzulesen, machen das Maß voll. An dieser Stelle ist Schluss! Du hast alle Komponenten vorgekaut bekommen, ab jetzt liegt es in deiner Hand, diese bei irgendeinem Shop zu bestellen.



Schwammi1 schrieb:


> kann mir wer kurz sagen was des zusammen kostet, ca......


 


Schwammi1 schrieb:


> ok, was kostet der spaß bei geizhalz.de


 


Schwammi1 schrieb:


> ok, kann mir bitte wer den pc so verlinken, da wo er am aller aller billigsten ist??


 


Schwammi1 schrieb:


> Bin wie imemr am handy, des wird da nix DDDDDDDDD


 


Schwammi1 schrieb:


> ok dann nehme ich macho, pls nochma link


 


Schwammi1 schrieb:


> Und wie schauts denn aus, kann ich den knecht übertakten und wenn ja wie


 


Schwammi1 schrieb:


> unjd bekomme ich all diese sachen bei einem anbieter, damit ich die lieferkosten spare oder lohnt es sich mehr, wenn ich alle sachen beim billigsten anbieter kaufe
> 
> ????O_0
> 
> und wenn ja welcher von denen solte ich nehmen


----------

